# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Βοήθεια για σκανάρισμα- #12599 (Παγκράτι)

## sb-er

Είμαι πίσω από το καλιμάρμαρο.  ::  Θα ήθελα βοήθεια με το σκανάρισμα από κάποιον πιο σχετικό από εμένα.  ::  Έχω τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό (laptop, pcmcia κάρτα, net stumbler, κεραία), όρεξη και το κυριότερο ένα καλό σουβλατζίδικο κοντά στο σπίτι.  ::  Έχω ξανακάνει σκανάρισμα αλλά μου πήρε πολλές ώρες μέσω του interface του ovislink...  ::

----------


## acoul

αν δεν βιάζεσαι, από εβδομάδα περνάω για ταρατσάδα ...

----------


## JB172

Διαθέσιμος και εγώ μέχρι και την Κυριακή. Αν θέλεις, στείλε μου pm με όνομα-τηλέφωνο για συννενόηση.  ::

----------


## ysaridio

Εχω χρονο απεριοριστο ασε μου τηλ σε pm να συνενοιθουμε μενω και εγω παγκρατι ! επι της βας . γεωργιου #3417 εισαι κοντα μου να ερθω να ταρατσοθουμε
αυτα ...

----------


## slapper

> αν δεν βιάζεσαι, από εβδομάδα περνάω για ταρατσάδα ...


Alex από εβδομάδα έρχομαι και εγώ για help!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

δατς δε σπίριτ !!

----------


## sb-er

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον. Θα κανονίσω με acoul & slapper την ταρατσάδα (#12599)...

Acoul - γνωριστήκαμε στο σύλλογο την Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε.  ::  

Slapper - Ο Μίλτος δεν είσαι? Ο αδερφός μου μένει στη διπλανή πολυκατοικία επί της Παρμενίδου (#13303). Με το laptop έπιασα το hotspot που έχεις. Θα βάλω ένα AP ως client στο σπίτι του για να συνδέεται με σένα. Έχω αγοράσει δύο ΑΡ της ovislink (WL-5460AP) και τα χρησιμοποιώ σπίτι μου στο Βύρωνα (#11024). Ποιο ΑΡ να αγοράσω, γιατί μου είπαν ότι της ovisink δεν είναι τόσο καλά. Έχεις καμιά ιδέα  ::  , αν ναι, πόσο περίπου κοστίζει και από που θα το πάρω?  ::  

Thank you all guys!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

δες εδώ και εδώ

----------


## sb-er

Hello Alex,

Αυτά που μου δείχνεις είναι για να φτιάξεις ταρατσο PC? Το σπίτι του αδερφού μου είναι 20μ περίπου από την κεραία του slapper, οπότε δε θα βάλω καν εξωτερική κεραία. Μόνο ένα AP με τη δική του μικρή κεραία στην περίπτωσή μου μπορεί να γίνει δουλειά. Να φανταστείς ότι από το μπαλκόνι συνδεόμουν με το laptop.

Υπάρχει κάποιο παρόμοιο AP με το WL-5460AP της ovislink?

Thank you.

----------


## badge

Να προτείνω αυτό, που το έχω στο πατρικό μου στο νησί και με έχει βγάλει παλικάρι.

http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=334

Φυσικά και είναι πάρα πολύ καλά αυτά που προτείνει ο Alex, αλλά θέλουν και το επιπλέον κόστος μιας mini-PCI κάρτας.

----------


## JB172

@sb-er
Για ξαναδοκίμασε το Ovislink.
Εγώ συνδεόμουν σαν client στον John70 σε απόσταση 3.5km με την χαμηλότερη ισχύ και με ένα panel 18 db. Σε άλλες δοκιμές που είχα κάνει, με το εξωτερικό κεραιάκι, συνδεόμουν στα 2km με ανεβασμένη ισχύ όμως.
Εχει καλό radio.

Για 20 μέτρα (με οπτική επαφή), με το default κεραιάκι του Ovislink σίγουρα θα συνδεθείς.
Πετάξτε ένα utp καλώδιο (που λέει ο λόγος δηλαδή, διότι απαγορεύεται).
Για να μην δημιουργείς όμως θόρυβο, βάλε καλύτερα ένα μικρό πιάτο.  ::

----------


## sb-er

> @sb-er
> Για ξαναδοκίμασε το Ovislink.
> Εγώ συνδεόμουν σαν client στον John70 σε απόσταση 3.5km με 0 ισχύ και με ένα panel 18 db.
> Για 20 μέτρα (με οπτική επαφή), με το default κεραιάκι του Ovislink σίγουρα θα συνδεθείς.


Με το ovislink θα δουλέψει, δεν είπα ότι τα χρησιμοποίησα & δε δουλεύει. Έχω 2 ovislink που τα χρησιμοποιώ σπίτι μου μια χαρά. Απλά έχω ακούσει απόψεις ότι δεν είναι τόσο καλά (σε εμένα μια χαρά παίζουν). Οπτική επαφή δεν υπάρχει γιατί το σπίτι είναι στον ακάλυπτο και η κεραία του slapper 7-8 μέτρα πιο ψηλά & δε τη βλέπω. Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι αντανακλά στους γύρω τοίχους & φτάνει σε μένα.




> @sb-er
> Πετάξτε ένα utp καλώδιο (που λέει ο λόγος δηλαδή, διότι απαγορεύεται).
> Για να μην δημιουργείς όμως θόρυβο, βάλε καλύτερα ένα μικρό πιάτο.


Λες ότι θα δημιουργεί θόρυβο η μικρή omni του ovislink? Πάντως προτιμώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο τη μικρή omni του ovislink και να το βάλω κοντά στο μπαλκόνι, παρά να αγοράσω κεραία. Θα είναι πιο κομψό και λιγότερο αντιαισθητικό.

Bye.

----------


## Vigor

> Πάντως προτιμώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο τη μικρή omni του ovislink και να το βάλω κοντά στο μπαλκόνι, παρά να αγοράσω κεραία. Θα είναι πιο κομψό και λιγότερο αντιαισθητικό.


Μην εκπλαγείς αν ωστόσο παρουσιαστεί το παρακάτω hidden node problem εξαιτίας της κομψότητας και άψογης αισθητικής που θα έχεις επιλέξει...  ::  

http://www.cs.ualberta.ca/~ashikur/065_1592.pdf

----------


## sb-er

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sb-er
> 
> Πάντως προτιμώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο τη μικρή omni του ovislink και να το βάλω κοντά στο μπαλκόνι, παρά να αγοράσω κεραία. Θα είναι πιο κομψό και λιγότερο αντιαισθητικό.
> 
> 
> Μην εκπλαγείς αν ωστόσο παρουσιαστεί το παρακάτω hidden node problem εξαιτίας της κομψότητας και άψογης αισθητικής που θα έχεις επιλέξει...  
> 
> http://www.cs.ualberta.ca/~ashikur/065_1592.pdf


Ναι έχεις δίκιο ένα πιάτο σε ένα μπαλκόνι έχει καλύτερη αισθητική από το να μην υπάρχει τίποτα! Τώρα που το λές θα βάλω μερικά παραπάνω...  ::  
Εγώ λέω να αφήσεις την ειρωνεία και να μας εξηγήσεις τι είναι αυτό το hidden node problem. Εμένα ούτως ή άλλως μόνο ο slapper θα με βλέπει είτε βάλω μια μικρή omni είτε έχω directional antenna? Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά... Για πες εσύ Vigor που είσαι πιο σχετικός  ::

----------


## Vigor

Έχεις την εντύπωση πως θα σε βλέπουν *όλοι* όμως?
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19870 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19870 Internet

Σκέτη ομορφιά έτσι?  ::

----------


## slapper

> Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον. Θα κανονίσω με acoul & slapper την ταρατσάδα (#12599)...
> 
> Acoul - γνωριστήκαμε στο σύλλογο την Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε.  
> 
> Slapper - Ο Μίλτος δεν είσαι? Ο αδερφός μου μένει στη διπλανή πολυκατοικία επί της Παρμενίδου (#13303). Με το laptop έπιασα το hotspot που έχεις. Θα βάλω ένα AP ως client στο σπίτι του για να συνδέεται με σένα. Έχω αγοράσει δύο ΑΡ της ovislink (WL-5460AP) και τα χρησιμοποιώ σπίτι μου στο Βύρωνα (#11024). Ποιο ΑΡ να αγοράσω, γιατί μου είπαν ότι της ovisink δεν είναι τόσο καλά. Έχεις καμιά ιδέα  , αν ναι, πόσο περίπου κοστίζει και από που θα το πάρω?  
> 
> Thank you all guys!!!


yep Μίλτος here!!!!

Οποτε έχεις εξοπλισμό μου λές και φτιαχνουμε το link και τα υπολοιπα!!!

Οσο για το σκανάρισμα μόλις κανονίσετε με τον Alex μου λέτε!!

Και ο άλλος client που έχω εχει ovislink και πιστεύω είναι μια χαρά για την δουλέια του  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

[quote=sb-er]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "sb-er":3db86
> 
> Πάντως προτιμώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο τη μικρή omni του ovislink και να το βάλω κοντά στο μπαλκόνι, παρά να αγοράσω κεραία. Θα είναι πιο κομψό και λιγότερο αντιαισθητικό.
> 
> 
> Μην εκπλαγείς αν ωστόσο παρουσιαστεί το παρακάτω hidden node problem εξαιτίας της κομψότητας και άψογης αισθητικής που θα έχεις επιλέξει...  
> 
> http://www.cs.ualberta.ca/~ashikur/065_1592.pdf


Ναι έχεις δίκιο ένα πιάτο σε ένα μπαλκόνι έχει καλύτερη αισθητική από το να μην υπάρχει τίποτα! Τώρα που το λές θα βάλω μερικά παραπάνω...  ::  
Εγώ λέω να αφήσεις την ειρωνεία και να μας εξηγήσεις τι είναι αυτό το hidden node problem. Εμένα ούτως ή άλλως μόνο ο slapper θα με βλέπει είτε βάλω μια μικρή omni είτε έχω directional antenna? Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά... Για πες εσύ Vigor που είσαι πιο σχετικός  :: [/quote:3db86]
Πάμε πάλι από την αρχή.  ::  
Να ξέρεις ότι και πιάτο να βάλεις στο μπαλκόνι, εφόσον δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή όπως λες, αλλά μόνο ανακλάσεις,
τζίφος θα είναι.
Καλύτερα πιάτο (ή μια πολύ καλή grid) και AP στην ταράτσα σου.

Κάποτε κάποιος είχε γράψει κάτι πολύ σωστό. Και στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο να θέλεις να συνδεθείς, με πιάτο θα το κάνεις.  :: 

Στα λέμε αυτά, διότι, όσο πιο κατευθυντικό είναι το κεραιοσύστημα που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, τόσο λιγότερο θόρυβο θα μαζεύεις και τόσο λιγότερο θα δημιουργείς.

----------


## senius

> και το κυριότερο ένα καλό σουβλατζίδικο κοντά στο σπίτι.


Μαζί με τον acoul, τον slapper & τον JB172, ..... μέσα είμαι κι εγώ.

Και δουλειά, όχι λούφες και ... βουτιές.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sb-er

Παιδιά τι λέτε για Τρίτη 18.00?
Στείλτε μου pm για να κανονίσουμε...

----------


## acoul

[quote=JB172]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "sb-er":e4560
> 
> ...


Πάμε πάλι από την αρχή.  ::  
Να ξέρεις ότι και πιάτο να βάλεις στο μπαλκόνι, εφόσον δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή όπως λες, αλλά μόνο ανακλάσεις,
τζίφος θα είναι.
Καλύτερα πιάτο (ή μια πολύ καλή grid) και AP στην ταράτσα σου.

Κάποτε κάποιος είχε γράψει κάτι πολύ σωστό. Και στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο να θέλεις να συνδεθείς, με πιάτο θα το κάνεις.  :: 

Στα λέμε αυτά, διότι, όσο πιο κατευθυντικό είναι το κεραιοσύστημα που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, τόσο λιγότερο θόρυβο θα μαζεύεις και τόσο λιγότερο θα δημιουργείς.[/quote:e4560]
κάτι σχετικά απλό, ίσως σαν αυτό:

----------


## acoul

Πακετάρω τον εξοπλισμό για το scan και ξεκινάω σιγά σιγά !!

----------


## slapper

Ξεκινάω και εγώ σε λίγο!!!

----------


## sb-er

To σκανάρισμα επετεύχθει. To πιο δυνατό σήμα είχε ο κόμβος Tzortzis #8949.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά acoul & slapper...

----------


## acoul

Ωραία ταράτσα, έχω μια αδυναμία στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή ... το scan με senao/kismet & 12dbi panel έδωσε τα ακόλουθα:



> 1: * -54 awmn-8949 00:02:6F:40:9F:19 infrastructure Channel:9
> 2: * -63 awmn-4097-AP 00:02:6F:35:8F:2B infrastructure Channel:5
> 3: * -64 awmn-6886-AP 00:0B:85:0B:72:E0 infrastructure Channel:12
> 4: * -65 awmn-6886-hotspot 02:0B:85:0B:72:E0 infrastructure Channel:12
> 5: * -74 awmn-57 00:02:6F:40:9F:2B infrastructure Channel:7
> 6: * -77 awmn-3390AP 00:40:96:30:72E infrastructure Channel:10
> 7: * -77 awmn-533-sw 00:02:6F:40:9F:3A infrastructure Channel:11
> 8: * -78 Awmn-57 00:02:6F:40:9F:11 infrastructure Channel:11
> 9: * -79 awmn-533 00:02:6F:40:9F:90 infrastructure Channel:7
> 10: * -88 awmn-1397 00:02:6F:40:9F:07 infrastructure Channel:5


και η θέα από την ταράτσα !!

----------

